# Postet eure Race BMX + Diskussion



## billybear (1. Dezember 2012)

Gibts hier noch mehr BMX Racer? 

Wäre cool wenn sich hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte treffen würden


----------



## Jonas999 (1. Dezember 2012)

mich gibts bloß ffang ich demnächst erst an, bin grad noch beim 4x fahrren^^ kannst du mir vlt bei der entscheidung von meinem Kauf für mein bmx helfen? 
stehe zwischen:

SE PK Ripper Elite xl http://www.sebikes.com/bike.php?name=pk-ripper-elite-xl

Haro Race Pro XL(das zweite) http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/2013/2013_HaroRace_frame.htm

Redline Proline http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/bmx-race/2013-proline-pro-xl

GT Race Pro http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/2013/bikes/bmx/race/pro-series-pro-xl



Also im moment find ich am besten das Haro, hat (soweit ich weiß) gedichtete lager, wozu ein bekannter mit dringend geaten hat, das se hab ich nachgefragt ob das gedichtete hat da bekom ich morgen antwort. das gt find ich ziemlich hässlig, und das redline ist ziemlich schwer. was ist deine meinung? hast du zufällig noch einen tipp? budget ca 500euro

VIELEN DANK FÜR DEINE HILFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billybear (2. Dezember 2012)

hey, super dann sind wir schon 2  

ich hab auch erst angefangen, aber was ich so in foren gelesen habe hat das haro eine viiiel zu lange kettenstrebe, darum raten viele davon ab. redline ist immer als gut befunden worden, das SE sieht cool aus finde ich. von den oben genannten würd ich glaub zum redline greiffen falls du eines bekommst...


----------



## Jonas999 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja aber das redline ist über 1kg schwerer und hat konuslager, wovon mir dringends abgeraten wurde..das haro hätte gedichtete lager. Ich frag mal jemanden ausem verein was er vom SE hält weil ich auch finde das das verdammt geil aussieht^^ das würd ich auch für 550,- bekommen..


----------



## huhue (8. Dezember 2012)

Aus der SE Beschreibung:

Integrated Sealed External BB
Sealed Bearing Hollow Axle Alloy Hubs
Tange Sealed 1 1/8" Integrated Headset

Hab ich ein Lager vergessen?

Dichter geht wohl nicht...

Bei SE Kannst Du auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos zugreifen...

Greets
Daniel

ps. Falls mein Junior irgendwann mal mit Racen anfängt, würde ich ihm auf jeden Fall was von SE oder Redline besorgen...


----------



## nabenschalter (14. Dezember 2012)

leider habe ich gerade keine fotos parat. mein sohn fährt wahlweise ein redline flight mini und ein umf brad race. beides sind vereinsräder. für die neue saison gibt es dann ein felt element race.

ich liefere bilder nach. gruss.


----------



## billybear (15. Dezember 2012)

ok super! sind wri doch ein paar


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Dezember 2012)

billybear schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch mehr BMX Racer?



Aber klar

BMX-Race gibs immer, gabs immer und wirds immer geben (vielleicht mal mehr oder mal weniger)

Fahr die Redlines schon etwas länger; sehr zufrieden.

Aktuell n Flight Pro Eigenaufbau mit diversen Teilen, die so rumlagen







Gruß

Jan

PS: Hätt noch nen kurzen 2010er Proline Pro Rahmen mit Flight Crank evtl. zu veräußern. Darauf kann man ein extrem wendiges und leichtes Race- bike aufbaun. Hab ich sehr gern gefahrn. Mag eh die kompakten Bikes lieber (oldschool- bedingt), aber Länge läuft halt (besser im Race).


----------



## billybear (29. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr jeweils lange gehabt bis ihr durch die bumps manuals machen konntent? also einfach einmal und dann weiter...


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Dezember 2012)

billybear schrieb:


> Habt ihr jeweils lange gehabt bis ihr durch die bumps manuals machen konntent? also einfach einmal und dann weiter...



Meinst du lange gebraucht oder langes Bike dafür gehabt?

und ja Wheelen geht mit nem langen XL oder XXL Frame leichter, braucht aber trotzdem viel Training/Üben.


----------



## billybear (30. Dezember 2012)

ok, ja hab ein xxl aber das training fehlt noch bin dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (31. Dezember 2012)

Zur Not geht ja auch noch Pushen oder Springen über die Bumps


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Januar 2013)

*BMX Renntermine 2013*


*BMX-Bundesliga 2013:*

*

*


*Erlangen*

*04./05. Mai 2013*


*Kolbermoor*

*25/26. Mai 2013*


*Vechta*

*29./30, Juni 2013*


*Bremen*

*24./25. August 2013*


*Herzoogenaurach*

*21./22. September 2013*


*Deutsche BMX-Meisterschaft 2013:*

*

*

*Ingersheim (BaWü)*

*05.07  07.07.2013*


*Nord-Cup 2013:*


*Ahnatal*

*11./12.05.2013*


*Vechta*

*02.06.2013*


*Zeven   
Landesverbandsmeisterschaften der Nordverbände
*
*09.06.2013*


*Zeven *

*01.09.2013*


*Bielefeld*

*08.09.2013*


*Bremen*

*29.09.2013*


*Vechta*

*06. oder 13.10.2013*


----------



## dual-mdc (22. Januar 2013)

hallo.

habt ihr ahnung, wo man was gebrauchtes bekommen kann?
könnte mir ein race bmx noch als pumptrack bike ganz gut vorstellen.
deshalb, mag ich nicht so viel anlegen.


----------



## billybear (22. Januar 2013)

muss meins leider wieder verkaufen... fahre lieber DH und braucht Geld  

http://www.traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=8010


----------

